# any other south africans .....



## johnlee (Oct 1, 2008)

hello all, any other south africans heading over to cyprus in the near future??


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

johnlee said:


> hello all, any other south africans heading over to cyprus in the near future??


There are a large number of Cypriots whose parents left for South Africa in the 60s and 70s returning to the island. We have a number of South African teachers working in Larnaca and quite a number of children joining the schools too who are from South Africa.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

johnlee said:


> hello all, any other south africans heading over to cyprus in the near future??


I know of many South African Cypriots who have returned home to Cyprus in the last few years. It seems to be a growing trend for expat Cypriots to return to the land of their birth.


----------

